# plastic plow shield



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

I am looking at a plastic plow cover from northern tool, they are around 50 dollars. Seems like a sweet idea, with no more scratching of the moldboard, less snow sticking, etc. Wondering people's thoughts if they've tried these before. I have heard the only problem with them is salt tends to get stuck behind them, and rusts out the blade. Seems like if you paint it decently before installing, that shouldn't be a problem. Thoughts??

-Jeff


----------



## bharry20 (Mar 8, 2007)

i just took the one i had off. after two seasons it was cracking pretty bad. also the snow stuck to it as much as it did to the blade without it. that was my experience though.:salute:


----------

